# Enraged US man shoots his malfunctioning computer



## mosaix (Apr 22, 2015)

We've all been there...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-32407688

_A man in the US city of Colorado Springs faces police action after becoming so frustrated with his computer that he took it outside and shot it eight times, police say.

"He was having technology problems, so he took it to the back alley and destroyed it," a police spokesman said._


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 22, 2015)

I can only imagine how (momentarily) satisfying that must have been.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 22, 2015)

If I were a wealthy man, I think I'd take a hammer to the telephone after every cold call.

I did once break a telephone, but it was entirely accidental.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Apr 22, 2015)

Reminds me of this wonderful moment of cinema...

Note - this is supposedly the clean version, but when the song starts up you can pretty much tell what the <_cough_>, word that is being attempted to be removed. So I suppose I should issue warnings to all parents out there...


----------



## Alex The G and T (Apr 22, 2015)

Justifiable Technocide.


----------



## Dan Jones (Apr 25, 2015)

I can only imagine the amount of mobile phones that have been thrown against walls, floors, or other people in fits of rage.

Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm not sure I see the problem...


----------



## BAYLOR (May 1, 2015)

I guess it was time for a computer upgrade.


----------



## Juliana (May 1, 2015)

@Venusian Broon I immediately thought of that clip! Love that movie.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (May 1, 2015)

Eh. What would be more satisfying would have been to beat it with a frozen fish.


Or a baseball bat.


Shooting isn't actually THAT satisfying or stress relieving, unless you fire off a high-velocity rifle. At least, to me. Pistols just don't hold that same kind of...full-body pop behind them.


----------



## Juliana (May 1, 2015)

"UK forum linked to escalating fish-related violence. In related news, man beaten with salmon at Cape Cod released from hospital." 
@Karn Maeshalanadae


----------



## Ursa major (May 1, 2015)

Juliana said:


> UK forum linked to escalating fish-related violence.


"Each individual instance may seem trivial, but it's the sheer scale of the problem -- entirely net-driven -- that concerns us," said a spokesman, in a cod accent. "If we don't tackle it now, we'll end up having to put some of those we catch on Death Roe."


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (May 1, 2015)

Ursa major said:


> "Each individual instance may seem trivial, but it's the sheer scale of the problem -- entirely net-driven -- that concerns us," said a spokesman, in a cod accent. "If we don't tackle it now, we'll end up having to put some of those we catch on Death Roe."


 
When asked why he did it, the man shrugged and simply said, "just for the halibut."


----------



## Highlander II (May 2, 2015)

*starts counting fish jokes... runs out of fingers*


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (May 3, 2015)

Highlander II said:


> *starts counting fish jokes... runs out of fingers*



So, you're floundering...


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (May 3, 2015)

Sorry, didn't mean to carp.


----------



## psikeyhackr (May 3, 2015)

I would like to set fire to some Panasonic PBX documentation.

And I once worked for the company.  LOL

psik


----------

